# WNS - World.Net Services



## System (10 March 2014)

World.Net Services Limited (WNS) operates in the development, provision and sale of information technology products and services. WNS's core products are Travel.World.Net (TWN), and Rosta2000 (R2K). WNS operates in Australia, UK, and Malaysia.

http://www.world.net


----------

